
Preliminary Fact-Finding about MIT and Jeffrey Epstein - nullc
https://president.mit.edu/speeches-writing/preliminary-fact-finding-about-mit-and-jeffrey-epstein
======
reifwithfraud
Folks should remember that Rafael Reif was the provost under Susan Hockfield
who orchestrated the whitewashing of research misconduct allegations that MIT
Professor Ted Postol launched against MIT Lincoln Laboratory for using
fabricated data to report results of a critical ballistic missile defense test
to the Pentagon. MIT was found "guiltless" by Provost Reif after an "internal
investigation" was conducted over the course of almost a decade. Steve Weiner
(a highly respected former director of ballistic defense research at Lincoln
for almost 20 years) has since accused MIT of engaging in a "kickback scheme"
whereby Lincoln would tell the MDA whatever it needed to hear about the
viability of a Starwars-inspired missile defense shield in order for
executives at Raytheon to receive multi-billion dollar contracts to build it.
The phony missile defense tests that Postol challenged intensely for almost a
decade were one small but critical piece of the massive fraud that MIT has
perpetrated against the United States taxpayer here. President Reif needs to
be incarcerated, not just fired!

------
nullc
It appears that the claims about a disqualified donor list were substantially
false, and that donations from Epstein were accepted with the knowledge and
approval of MIT administration.

Additionally, the administration directed that the donations be kept anonymous
to avoid using the institution to enhance Epstein's reputation.

This supports some of the position's taken by Lessig that many posters on HN
took issue with, and reveals that Ito's role was substantially different than
many were making it out to be.

